# Will my horse turn out sexy?



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

So we all have our own opinion about a sexy horse lol but im a jumper and when I bought this foal I was looking for something that will be great to compete in the Hunter/Jumpers. My questions are as follow:

- She is a Percheron/Thoroughbred. I want height but not a skinny Tb, so the Percheron i was hoping would beef her up A LITTLE! Is this horse proper structure?

- Will she turn out to be a balanced Jumper?

- ORRRR should i sell her and find something better ?

i know there isnt any movement video but im just looking for confirmation comments. thank ya


----------



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

i know the pictures are realllllllly bad but im trying lol

picture 1,2,4 were taking this octoberish
picture 3 was taken 2 weeks ago
picture 5 was taken summer 2009

She was born spring 2007.

ALSO ... dont mind my dad


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks pretty thin in the hind end in the first two pics. I think she's a pretty girl.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

with these pictures, its really hard to critique her conformation. You might want to try getting her to stand square for you and take pictures of her left/right/hind/back if you want serious comments. She looks alright though, from what I can see. Definately not exceptional conformation, and I really don't like the way her neck ties into her body, but she's not too bad. I can't tell from these pictures if she's sickle hocked or anything though, which will be a big thing in deciding how good her conformation is.

As far as being a hunter/jumper... that really depends on whether or not she _likes_ it. Many thoroughbreds tend to rush their jumps a bit, but since she's a cross and hasn't been exposed to racing, she'll most likely be fine. I've seen terribly built horses leap like dear over fences though, so really I can't look at her and decide her fate as a jumper. You'll need to consult an expert about that, as well as begin the training and just see if she's willing to put in the effort. If she's lazy about how she carries herself or she tends to be stiff, most likely it is a good idea to just use her as an all-arounder. 

Either way, you need to 'beef her up' by getting some MUSCLE on that girl! The more flexation and muscle building exercises you do with her the better the chances are that she'll turn out to be a good jumper.


Good luck!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i agree with endiku and wanted to add that her head and neck seem a little coarse/heavy compared to the rest of her body BUT it is hard to tell in pics. it's also poss that if she muscles up it will balance out as my one mare is like that. she either looks like a total lughead, or a beautiful refined TB depending on how muscled her neck and shoulder is haha.

your mare certainly is put together decently and again i agree with endiku - see if she likes it and has the movement and temperament and heart for the discipline you want. conformation is just the first part - there's a lot more that goes into the horse than just that


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

She still has some filling out to do but I think she is cute! There is a big TB Draft X at my barn and from what the owner tells me he is pretty level headed and wonderful to be around BUT he just kind of plows through jumps. Start free jumping her over a few x's and get us some video..


----------

